# Newbie with lots of questions...



## SLH84 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Everyone, I've just signed up the site after reading for a couple of days that I would register because there is some great advice!

Me and my partner have talked about having a child for a while now but have decided that we would like to start trying at the end of next year after we have our civil partnership.

End if next year seems miles off but then if you factor in waiting times etc it could fly by.

ideally I would be the one to carry, I will be 30 next year and I have PCOS. I found a post on this website that relates to PCT funding and I think I would get 1 shot of IVF funded.

To be funded I will have to have a BMI of under 30   (I'm a tad over this at the moment) so I know I must shed a few pounds.

Would people recommend getting in touch with my GP now or closer to the time?  

I know there are different  options out there apart from IVF but I'm just a little confused with it all at the moment, reading peoples posts I get a little lost in the abbreviations.

We would like to get the sperm from a clinic as there is nobody we know suitable it that's as far as we have got. 

Does anyone know in simple terms the other options? 

Thanks in advance 

SLH


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi SLH84, if your looking at treatment next year I'd maybe go to the doctors anytime from Easter/summer time as it can sometimes take a long time for tests and the referral to be done. Hopefully you'll get funding I know some do that have pcos but some don't, think it depends on the severity of it all? Even if you didn't though you'd be able to get most of the tests and things done through your doctor. 
This is a list of the tests that most places want to be done 
.          HIV I&II and P24 antigen
·          Hepatitis B surface antigen
·          Hepatitis B Core
·          Hepatitis C antibodies
·          Rubella
·          Full blood count
·          AMH (anti-Mullerian hormone)
·          Up to date cervical smear test
·          Ultrasound scan of the uterus
·          Cytomegalovirus (CMV) as donated gametes will be used
The consultant might suggest trying iui first, I'd definitely look into this too if you had to go private as it's about a 1/4 of the price. 
Hope this is of some help. 
AndLou xx


----------



## ssltw (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi SLH84, I agree with AndLou about seeing the GP in Easter/Summer time. We went to see our GP in September this year, and had a referral for a hospital appointment in December so quite a wait! As I'll be the one carrying I've also had most of the tests that AndLou listed done through the GP, but as I have PCOS I also had some hormone and thyroid levels checked. It was all done in 2 blood tests though, so don't expect to have a needle for every test! 

The GP seemed helpful and was willing to do all of the tests that she could, so I would recommend getting as much out of your GP as possible. At the hospital they did an Ultrasound to assess my PCO, and confirmed the appearance of PCO. However, because I don't have excess testosterone or acne, and my blood test showed that I was ovulating (my cycles are now much more regular after losing almost 4 stone!), the Doctor said it's unlikely that they'll be able to fund any treatment. Just to check that there are no issues I had another blood test to check AMH levels (waiting for these results) and I have to go back in January for a HyCoSy, where they basically xray your tubes and check whether there are any blockages. 

So all in all I think all investigations will take us about 4 months, before we even start any treatment. Depending on your health situation, which the tests will confirm, I guess that you'll have the option of IUI, medicated IUI (where they stimulate ovulation), and IVF. They might suggest trying IUI first, before moving onto IVF. It all depends on the PCT, it really is a postcode lottery!

Hopefully that gives you some idea


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic) (Mar 10, 2012)

I would recommend starting the initial appointments ASAP. I live in the south (Brighton) and it took 4 mths to get the referall to the gynae dept of the local hospital and then I had 4 appointments with a 3mth wait between each appointment before we got the referall to start ivf. By the time we started treatment it was almost 19mths after the first appointment. I know waiting times and processes are different depending on post code though.

Good luck x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I'd also recommend looking into treatment ASAP as the waiting lists definitely vary by postcode. Whether or not you get funding will be down to the severity of your PCOS; if you still ovulate, you're unlikely to receive NHS help so find out what you can but do prepare yourself for that event as well.

ssltw gives a good rundown of options other than IVF. If you ovulate and your tubes are clear, IUI (intra uterine insemination) is a much more cost-effective option. It's also less invasive as you're being inseminated rather than having your eggs removed to be fertilised externally. Do look at success rates, too - IUI success rates are lower than IVF, though there are also many cases of it working first time. 

Good luck!


----------



## SLH84 (Dec 10, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in getting back. Really appreciate all your help. 

I've recently moved and not registered at a doctors yet, will get this done in the new year. 

I do want to get my weight down ASAP as I know this will help regulate my periods and also improve my chances for funding, getting pregnant and better for my overall health. 

If funding is not available we will need to start saving. How much would IVF be roughly if we had to pay? We realistically cant save until after the wedding so that will give us a better timescale to work from. 

I know someone that had IUI and this cost about £800 at a private clinic which I thought was very reasonable - Just depends how good my bits are at the end of the day though


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

SLH84, I think ivf where we are is roughly £3600 plus the cost of meds and sperm. So could end up around the £5,500 mark   Could be less though, would depend on what you need. 
We've been paying £1300 for iui with donor sperm and blood tests to make sure I was ovulating. Think £800 was probably just for the iui without donor sperm? 
Hopefully you'll get funding anyway and won't have to worry about the money side of it too. Xx


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic) (Mar 10, 2012)

I had my treatment on the nhs and also had to lose weight in order to start. I was over 30bmi at the start of the fertility referall but was under 30bmi by the time we were referred for ivf. I was advised an aprox total figure for a fresh cycle would be just over 5k and if you have any embryos to freeze then a frozen cycle was just over  £1000.

Xx


----------

